# Step7 in VM unter Win7-64Bit



## Larry Laffer

Hallo,
ich hadere da gerade ein wenig mit der Intallation meines "neusten" Spiezeugs.
Es ist ein Dell Precision M6500 mit Win7-64Bit. Step7, Flex und ProTool habe ich in einer VM. Mein Problem da ist nun, dass mir beim Arbeiten zyklisch die VM kurz einfriert bzw. alle offenen Fenster einmal aktualisiert. Das ist nicht so lustig, da das Fenster, in dem ich gerade arbeite dabei i.d.R. seinen Fokus verliert.
Da ich ja weiß, dass hier auch einige mit einer solchen Konstelation arbeiten nun meine Frage :
Was muß ich bei den VM-Settings einstellen damit dieses Verhalten unterbleibt ?

Grüße
Larry


----------



## Perfektionist

ich hab bislang nur mal kurz testhalber im XP-Mode gearbeitet, hab grad den CP5711 erst bestellt. Mir ist aber ein derartiges Verhalten nicht aufgefallen. Von was für einer VM und Gastsystem reden wir den?


----------



## Larry Laffer

Host : Win7-Prof.-64Bit - 6.1.7600
VM   : VMWare Workstation 7.1.13.324285
Gast : WinXP-Prof. mit SP3

Ich habe dieses Verhalten allerdings sogar auf 2 Rechnern.
Es fällt mir dabei auf, dass er mir sogar beim Runterscrollen in einem Script möglicherweise den Fokus wegnimmt.


----------



## seeba

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Immer dann wenn der Prozessor irgendwas an den Energieoptionen automatisch regelt. Die VM verträgt das Ändern der Taktrate usw. während dem Betrieb scheinbar nicht so gut. Ich habe Windows 7 dann auf das Energieprofil Höchstleistung umgestellt. Seit dem ist es weg. Kannst du S7-Projekte auf dem Shared Folder öffnen/bearbeiten (sowohl S7 als auch WinCC flex)? Bei mir kommt es da zu Problemen, ich muss die Projekte jedes mal kopieren. Das nervt.


----------



## Larry Laffer

Hallo Seeba,
ich habe das System schon auf Höchstleistung (??? was immer es darunter versteht). Die Step7 und Flex-Projekte halte ich sowieso schon immer auf dem Gast-System - auf die Idee, die im Host-System zu belassen bin ich noch nicht gekommen - ich fahre regelmäßig Sicherungen auf den Server und das Netztwerk habe ich auch an meinen Anlagen greifbar.

Ich habe unterschwellig den Verdacht, dass es was mit dem Aero zu tun hat - aber das wollte ich bis jetzt noch nicht ausschalten.

Gruß
Larry


----------



## spsnews

*Shared Folders funktioniert nicht*

Hallo seeba,

habe dazu unter VMware > Edit > Virtual Network Editor eine 2. Netzwerkverbindung >
VMnet1    Host-only 192.168.188.0 eingerichtet
und dann mit der zweiten Lan-Karte eine Verbindung vom Gast auf den Hostrechner hergestellt.
Habe dadurch den Vorteil das ich meine Projekte auf dem Host habe und nicht in der VM
(habe mehrere VM's am laufen, welche Daten sind dann die aktuellen? zu viel Theater)
Das mit den Shared Folders Freigaben funktioniert mit dem Siemens-Zeugs nicht!

cu
spsnews


----------



## mst

Hast du die VMWare Tools installiert?


----------



## seeba

So mache ich das derzeit auch, fände die Shared Folders aber irgendwie "sauberer". Schade.  Trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## Larry Laffer

mst schrieb:


> Hast du die VMWare Tools installiert?


 
Ja ... und auch ge-updated ... wie auch die VM selbst


----------



## bike

spsnews schrieb:


> Habe dadurch den Vorteil das ich meine Projekte auf dem Host habe und nicht in der VM
> (habe mehrere VM's am laufen, welche Daten sind dann die aktuellen? zu viel Theater)
> Das mit den Shared Folders Freigaben funktioniert mit dem Siemens-Zeugs nicht!



Also ich versteh das Problem mit den Shared Folders nicht.
Ich habe damit weder unter VM noch VirtualBox Ärger.
Ich arbeite sogar teilweise mit zwei VM auf dem selben Projekt.


bike


----------



## IBFS

bike schrieb:


> Ich arbeite sogar teilweise mit zwei VM auf dem selben Projekt.


 das versteh ich nicht  wieso denn sowass.

Frank


----------



## seeba

Kannst du mal deine VMware Version bekannt geben? Irgendwann hatte ich auch mal eine Version, wo das ging! Aber nach irgendeinem Update war dann Ende damit.


----------



## bike

IBFS schrieb:


> das versteh ich nicht  wieso denn sowass.
> 
> Frank



Ganz einfach.
Auf bzw in der ersten VM läuft Step7 mit einer SoftPLC auf/in der zweiten läuft die Visualisung mit Entwicklungsumgebung und Debugger.
Das in einer VM geht manchesmal in die Hose, daher am linken Bildschirm 1. und rechter Bildschirm 2. VM.

Ich denke ich habe vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich VM unter Linux verwende und daher sind meine Erfahrungen auf Windose nicht zu portieren.
VM Ware ist 2.5 und Virtualbox ist 3.2.12 aktiv.


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer

... ich bin jetzt ein wenig enttäuscht. Hat denn niemand ein vergleichbares Problem gelösst ?

Also ich habe nun aktuell folgendes gemacht :
In der VM unter "Edit virtual maschine Settings"  in der Rubrik "Processors" bei der Virtualisation Engine die Option "Intel VT-x or AMD-V" gewählt und zusätzlich noch "Disable accelaration for binary translation" aktiviert.
Nun geht es _*einigermassen*_ - so richtig zufrieden bin ich aber noch nicht.
Irgendwelche Sachen wie mit oder ohne Auslagerungsdatei im Guest-System habe ich auch schon getestet - ohne echten Erfolg. Auch hat das Guest-System den maximalen Arbeitsspeicher (3 GB).

Also ... wenn noch jemand zu dem Thema irgendwelche Anregungen hat ... 

Gruß
Larry


----------



## IBFS

Frage am Rande:

Was ist der Unterschied zwieschen

VMWarePlayer  3.1.3  - Freeware

und 

VMware Workstation 7.1 - 189 US-Dollar 

???

Frank


----------



## Perfektionist

Das eine darf man für sich zuhause zum Herumspielen benutzen, das andere ist die kostenpflichtige Variante, wenn man es für kommerzielle Zwecke einsetzt. Und die Workstation bietet halt noch mehr Möglichkeiten - nachzulesen im Web bei VMware


----------



## Verpolt

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... ich bin jetzt ein wenig enttäuscht. Hat denn niemand ein vergleichbares Problem gelösst ?
> 
> Also ich habe nun aktuell folgendes gemacht :
> In der VM unter "Edit virtual maschine Settings"  in der Rubrik "Processors" bei der Virtualisation Engine die Option "Intel VT-x or AMD-V" gewählt und zusätzlich noch "Disable accelaration for binary translation" aktiviert.
> Nun geht es _*einigermassen*_ - so richtig zufrieden bin ich aber noch nicht.
> Irgendwelche Sachen wie mit oder ohne Auslagerungsdatei im Guest-System habe ich auch schon getestet - ohne echten Erfolg. Auch hat das Guest-System den maximalen Arbeitsspeicher (3 GB).
> 
> Also ... wenn noch jemand zu dem Thema irgendwelche Anregungen hat ...
> 
> Gruß
> Larry



Hi Larry...


Kannst mal der/den VM explizit einen Kern zuzuweisen?

Die haben manchmal Probleme mit 2/4-Core.

PS:





> Auch hat das Guest-System den maximalen Arbeitsspeicher (3 GB).



Das darf nicht sein. Dein Host und Gast-System teilen sich den RAM auf. Host solltest da schon noch 1-1,5GB RAM übrig haben.

VM 1/3 des Host-RAM zuweisen müßte ausreichen


----------



## IBFS

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Das eine darf man für sich zuhause zum Herumspielen benutzen, das andere ist die kostenpflichtige Variante, wenn man es für kommerzielle Zwecke einsetzt. Und die Workstation bietet halt noch mehr Möglichkeiten - nachzulesen im Web bei VMware



Welchen Sinn machen dann die völlig unterschiedlichen 
Versionsbezeichnungen. Na egal, ich weiß jetzt Bescheid.

Frank


Die VMWARE Homepage besteht nur aus Slogans, daher ist das hier besser:

http://wiki.computerwoche.de/doku.php/virtualisierung/client/ueberblick-typ-2-hypervisor


speziell die Tabelle am Ende der Seite


----------



## Larry Laffer

Verpolt:
Die Prozessor-Zuweisung habe ich mal geändert - ich hatte 1 Prozessor mit 2 Cores eingestellt.
An Arbeitsspeicher habe ich für das Host-System 8 GB - da kann man schon mal 3 GB abgeben (denke ich).

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Ruud

*Ab workstation Version 7 >*

Hallo Larry,

Ich hatte mit meinem PC das selbe problem, viel probiert und nicht weiter gekommen. damals hatte ich workstation V7.xxx. Bin dan zuruck auf version 6.5.4 gegangen. und das bildschirm "vriert" dan nicht mehr.

Die unterschieden zweischen V6.5 un 7.x sind ja nicht zoviel.....


----------



## Verpolt

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Verpolt:
> Die Prozessor-Zuweisung habe ich mal geändert - ich hatte 1 Prozessor mit 2 Cores eingestellt.
> An Arbeitsspeicher habe ich für das Host-System 8 GB - da kann man schon mal 3 GB abgeben (denke ich).
> 
> Gruß
> Larry





> Auch hat das Guest-System den maximalen Arbeitsspeicher (3 GB).



Das hatte ich anderst verstanden :neutral:



> Die Prozessor-Zuweisung habe ich mal geändert - ich hatte 1 Prozessor mit 2 Cores eingestellt.



Hast du ein Prozessor mit einem Core mal getestet?


----------



## Larry Laffer

Verpolt schrieb:


> Hast du ein Prozessor mit einem Core mal getestet?


Da bin ich gerade dabei - es sieht aber gut aus ... 

@Ruud:
Das mit dem downgraden wollte ich nun gerade nicht machen ... das ist ja schließlich auch irgendwann einmal eine Sackgasse ...


----------



## Larry Laffer

Soooo ... nun noch einmal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht in der Sache (vielleicht kann es ja noch mal irgendwer gebrauchen).

Die von mir schon genannten Prozessor-Einstellungen wären von Seiten der VM das Optimum. 
Ob ein oder mehrere Prozessoren oder ein oder mehrere Cores spielt gar keine Rolle.

Im Guest-System die Auslagerungsdatei auf doppelte Speichergröße (bei mir also 6144 MB) als festen Wert einstellen - also Min. und Max. gleich.

Im Guest-System alle Grafik-Spielereien auf optimale Leistung stellen.



Resume :
Es sind von dem gelegtenlichen Einfrieren NUR die Siemens-Programme betroffen. Andere Anwendungen auf dem Host, auch wenn sie z.B. sehr rechen-intensiv sind (z.B. Photoshop), leiden gar nicht darunter. Ich vermute, das bei Siemens die Datenbank-Zugriffe nicht optimal programmiert sind. Meine Vermutung rührt daher, dass das von mir verwendete CAE-Programm (TreeCad) auch manchmal in bißchen schwächelt - allerdings längst nicht in dem Maße wie Siemens.

Also ... man darf gespannt sein auf die Zukunft.

Ich bin allerdings ein wenig enttäuscht bezüglich des Feedback in diesem Thread - da doch hier immer so viel von VM und Anwendung mit Siemens geschrieben wird / wurde ...


----------



## Perfektionist

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich bin allerdings ein wenig enttäuscht bezüglich des Feedback in diesem Thread - da doch hier immer so viel von VM und Anwendung mit Siemens geschrieben wird / wurde ...


liegt vermutlich daran, dass das Arbeiten in einer VM bislang eher theoretischer Natur war. Zumindest bei mir war und ist das noch so. Das liegt daran, dass bei mir die VM eher zwischendurch zum Spielen (Ausprobieren) herhalten musste, produktives Arbeiten aber nur auf einem physisch vorhandenen Rechner möglich war. Der Produktiveinsatz der VM wird bei mir in Kürze kommen - der CP5711 liegt seit letzten Donnerstag auf meinem Tisch (Kommentar Chef: ist das Ding aber groß, muss man da auch noch 24V anschliessen?). Worüber ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig bin: ob ich das Siemenszeug in den XP-Mode verbannen soll oder mir eine Win7/32-Maschine mit VMware einrichten soll.


----------



## Larry Laffer

Perfektionist schrieb:


> liegt vermutlich daran, dass das Arbeiten in einer VM bislang eher theoretischer Natur war.


das hatte ich allerdings anders interpretiert ... 




Perfektionist schrieb:


> Worüber ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig bin: ob ich das Siemenszeug in den XP-Mode verbannen soll oder mir eine Win7/32-Maschine mit VMware einrichten soll.


Du kannst ja mal von deinen Ergebnisssen berichten. Ich hatte mich für XP entschlossen, da ich es für das "schmalere" Betriebssystem gehalten hatte. Vielleicht machst du ja einfach mal 7-32 und berichtest ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike

Also ich nutze zu Hause nur VMs, da ich nur in einer VM MS$ nutze und das nur wegen BigS.
Im Betrieb nutze ich VMs für das schöne WinCC flex, das ja so kompatibel zu sich und anderen Versionen. 
Ich verwende Virtualbox und das funktioniert gut, mit einer Schnittstelle von Helmholz.
Ich habe nicht so viel Technik wie du, bei mir sind bei 2 Kernen und 4 GB Schluss mit Aussattung. Und Win7 ist zum Glück noch fern von uns ;-)


bike


----------



## Verpolt

bike schrieb:


> ..Ich habe nicht so viel Technik wie du, bei mir sind bei 2 Kernen und 4 GB Schluss mit Aussattung.



Das sollte die nächste Zeit doch locker ausreichen.




> ...Und Win7 ist zum Glück noch fern von uns



Nutze Win7 ua. Privat wie geschäftlich. Habe bis jetzt nur positives entdecken können. Im Vergleich zu Vista ist das "aufgeräumter" und intuitiver zu bedienen.
Außer daß "S" noch nicht auf 64Bit freigegeben ist, sehe ich darin keinen Nachteil zu XPSP3. Im Gegenteil...


----------



## Larry Laffer

Verpolt schrieb:


> Außer daß "S" noch nicht auf 64Bit freigegeben ist, sehe ich darin keinen Nachteil zu XPSP3. Im Gegenteil...


... ich auch nicht. 

Ob "S" allerdings für 64 Bit freigegeben wird bevor MS irgendwann mit "Nine" um die Ecke kommt (weil "7" gibt es ja auch schon ein paar Dienstage) ... na - schaun wir mal ...


----------

